# dnsmasq log file (solved)

## MalachiX

I am running dnsmasq as my local dns server.  My question is fairly simple.  I have dnsmasq logging queries.  The queries are logged in /var/log/messages.  Is there a way to change the file that dnsmasq logs the queries too?Last edited by MalachiX on Mon Jul 30, 2007 11:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

From the manpage:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -8, --log-facility=<facility>
> 
>     Set the facility to which dnsmasq will send syslog entries, this defaults to DAEMON, and to LOCAL0 when debug mode is in operation. If the facilty given contains at least one '/' character, it is taken to be a filename, and dnsmasq logs to the given file, instead of syslog. (Errors whilst reading configuration will still go to syslog, but all output from a successful startup, and all output whilst running, will go exclusively to the file.)
> ...

 

----------

